# Hoyt LX Pro limbs



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I recently did some bow swapping.......Ended up with a set of Hoyt LX Pro limbs, that are #44 deflection...these limbs made just over 50# max. weight on an '05 Pro Elite riser, with #2 Accuwheels...say 53.5# average...These limbs have some scratches in the finish, not beat up, just got scratched from the bow being hung up incorrectly at the bowshop...If any of Y'all are interested in these, P.M. Me, I dont need them, and these limbs are getting scarce.......Thanks......Take care!.......Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Fireman Brown....I sent You a P.M....Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Mos.........Please close this thread.......Thanks!...........Harpermasn


----------

